# Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen



## tom5520 (12. Januar 2010)

*Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

Hallo,
kann man das irgenwie machen, das man eine Webcam irgenwo aufbaut, die an einen Computer, Notebook oder Netbook anschließt und sich das dann von überall ansehen kann wo man Internet hat? Ich mein jetzt aber nicht irgenwie als Stream, so dass jeder das sehen kann, sondern das nur man selbst das sehen kann.
Hat jemand ne Idee wie das geht?

MfG,
tom5520


----------



## K3n$! (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

Wie selbst ?

Einfach WebCam einrichten und dann per Skype, MSN und co. draufzugreifen oder wie meinst du das ?


----------



## tom5520 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

Naja, das ich wenn ich bei nem Freund bin mit meinem Notebook dann sehen kann was z.B. grade in meinem Zimmer is oder so. Geht ja mit Skype schlecht. Dann müsste ich ja erst wieder nach Hause um das Gespräch anzunehmen...


----------



## Feuerreiter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

Vielleicht was mit ustream oder zaplive, musst mal gucken ob es da einen privaten Modus gibt.


----------



## tom5520 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

Ne, gibt es nicht... 
Aufjedenfall nicht beim Kostenlosen


----------



## Feuerreiter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

Nimm das Teure 
soviel wird das doch bestimmt nicht kosten .

Das: nach einer Sekunde googlen 
Private Webcam dot com
und noch besser das hier:
http://www.webcamxp.com/home.aspx


----------



## INU.ID (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

Warum eine webcam welche an einen Computer angeschlossen werden muß? Nimm doch eine mit LAN Anschluß. Auf diese kannst du auch dann zugreifen wenn der PC aus ist.

Wenn sie am PC angeschlossen ist muß der PC ja eh laufen. Dann könntest du es auch über Skype oder so laufen lassen. Um das Gespräch am entfernten PC anzunehmen könntest du zb. "TeamViewer" nutzen.

Und wenn du mit Bildern der Cam zufrieden bist schau dir mal den (kostenlosen) MiniWebserver an: Einfacher WebCam-Server


Aber wie gesagt, ne IP-Cam wäre die einfachste Lösung.

* IP Internet Kamera LAN Netzwerk Web Cam Logilink * bei eBay.de: Webcams und Netzwerkkameras (endet 27.01.10 02:22:08 MEZ)

HTTP WLAN Wifi Kamera Edimax Webcam IP 54Mb/s XP Vista bei eBay.de: Webcams und Netzwerkkameras (endet 15.01.10 01:22:25 MEZ)

MFG


----------



## Feuerreiter (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

GÜnstige IP-Cams gäbe es sonst auch bei pearl, wäre vielleicht etwas seriöser.
Obwohl Pearl auch nicht so der seriöseste Shop ist  .


----------



## tom5520 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

Ok, ich mach es jetzt mit Teamviewer und Skype

Danke fpr die Antworten


----------



## mattinator (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*



tom5520 schrieb:


> Naja, das ich wenn ich bei nem Freund bin mit meinem Notebook dann sehen kann was z.B. grade in meinem Zimmer is oder so. Geht ja mit Skype schlecht. Dann müsste ich ja erst wieder nach Hause um das Gespräch anzunehmen...



Die genannten Standalone-Lösungen sind wahrscheinlich die bessere Variante. Wenn Du den Rechner mit WebCam anlassen kannst, ist es mit TeamViewer ziemlich einfach (TeamViewer Download).
Für den privaten Gebrauch ist TeamViewer kostenlos und hat einen Video-Modus. Auf unserem neuen Notebook mit WebCam unter Windows 7 hat es sofort nach der Installation funktioniert. Das Gute am TeamViewer ist, dass man sich um öffentliche TCP/IP-Adresse, DynDNS o.Ä. keine Gedanken machen muss und den Zugang über Whitelists gernerell einschränken kann. Am besten mal auf der Web-Seite informieren, führt hier zu weit, alles zu erklären.

Edit: Ups, zu spät.


----------



## rebel4life (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*

AVR-Webserver

Das ist auch eine gute Lösung.


----------



## tom5520 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Webcam von überall wo Internet ist sehen*



Feuerreiter schrieb:


> GÜnstige IP-Cams gäbe es sonst auch bei pearl, wäre vielleicht etwas seriöser.
> Obwohl Pearl auch nicht so der seriöseste Shop ist  .


 
1. Warum soll es seriös sein wenn ich es nur selbst benutz?
2. Find ich Pearl seriös. Hab da schon öfter Software oder so bestellt!

MfG, tom5520


----------

